# Mixer Review - hashslingingslashur



## Chukin'Vape (19/9/18)

Theo gets told what FLV Pink Guava Actually is (Shocker), Richard compares Milk & Honey from Cheeba, Marnu & Slashur... Deetz literally finds a two ingredient recipe that will knock your socks off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

